# How about Halcion and breastfeeding?



## Let It Be (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm having a root canal done Monday







:, and my dentist offered Halcion to chill out my dental anxiety. Has anyone had experience taking this while bfing?


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I had conscious sedation done when I had a D&C after a miscarriage and breastfed my 2 year old.

I had four wisdom teeth out under general when she was 1 as well.

Remember moms have c/sections and breastfeed after. In general, anesthesia is considered breastfeeding safe.

Specifically, Hales says Halcion is an L-3 and that some transfer to breastmilk is likely. No pediatric concerns were reported but in general benzodiazapenes run a risk for depression and sedation.

Additionally, you may want to read the following kellymom pages:

http://www.kellymom.com/health/illness/dentalwork.html

http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/anesthetics.html

http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/sedation.html

http://www.kellymom.com/health/illness/mom-surgery.html


----------



## Let It Be (Sep 17, 2006)

Thank you for all the great info!


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

How old is your child? This should be safe, especially if it's a one time dose.

You might want to check with your dentist if another (shorter acting) medication might work as well for your anxiety:

http://66.230.33.248/discus/messages/39/3895.html

If the link doesn't work, log in as a guest and search for Halcion.

Quote:

Triazolam is probably OK, but I'd prefer a more short-acting benzodiazepine such as midazolam (Versed), or lorazepam (Ativan) in breastfeeding mothers. Both of these are in quick and out quick.

I honestly don't know why this dentist is using this technique, I'm somewhat ignorate of their purpose. So while I prefer the above agents, they may not be so useful for these dental procedures. I defer to their judgement in this case. But you can ask if they could use Ativan or Versed instead.


----------



## Let It Be (Sep 17, 2006)

I wanted to check back in with this thread in case anyone does a search for the thread in the future. I took one .25 mg Halcion pill before the root canal. I was surprised when they gave me gas during the procedure, because they never mentioned that would be an option. Anyway, I was plenty out of it, and I took a 3 hr nap when I got home. DS seemed fine with nursing. He slept really well that night, but he also had an exceptionally active day. I'm sure it was a combination of the 2 factors. In the future, though, I will skip the Halcion and just use the gas.

ETA: DS is 12 months.


----------

